# Build an ash pack basket?



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Has anyone here built an ash pack basket?

I've been looking on line but haven't had much look finding the details. So far I've found a dozen videos on beating the layers off the log but not much more.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Do a search useing willow instead of ash and then copy the design with ash.

 Al


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I may have to do that.

I'm wondering about the details like starting and stopping the horizontal strips and putting the rim on the top.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

We have this trapper's basket sitting on a wall at home. You're welcome to come over, take a look at it, and take some notes.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> I have woven a few baskets, fishhead.
> 
> There is an awesome teacher named Ellie Lida who lives in Anoka but has a cabin on Pelican lake. She comes every summer to her cabin up here and teaches our fiber guild basket weaving at the Pelican Lake Conservation Club building just outside Breezy Point.
> 
> ...


Please do. I intend on taking this from the beginning so first I need to find an ash log. I'll probably call the county to see if I can buy a tree or see if there are any loggers with some ash logs already cut that I could buy.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Cabin Fever said:


> We have this trapper's basket sitting on a wall at home. You're welcome to come over, take a look at it, and take some notes.


Thanks for the offer.

I've been looking at Bill Mackowski's baskets. I like the ones that are concave on the side that meets the back. They look like they would be more comfortable than the regular shape.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Don't be surprized if you catch flack on getting ash some place. Here in Michigan it isn't to be transported You can use it for fire wood and it can be chipped up in less than 1 sq in bits for mulch.
All the ash in my woods has died from the emerald ash bore. Mostly I only cut down what I need for winters heat a year. The rest is left standing so it stays in good shape for that wood heat. 
I wanted to get some milled into lumber to cover the bed of my equpment trailer and all the local mills said they wouldn't mill it because of the transport ban.

 Al


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I think if I can get a log from the county for less than $30 there shouldn't be a problem getting one locally. I'll ask if there are any loggers cutting them now and just buy a log from them directly.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Just hike into any ol' tax forfeit swamp and cut down a little 4" black ash. No different than all those guys cutting diamond willows.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I wonder if you could use the strips from that small of a tree. That would simplify it.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

fishhead said:


> I wonder if you could use the strips from that small of a tree. That would simplify it.


I saw a guy making strips from that small a tree at a demo. It was in Aitkin at the Festival of Adventures. It was no bigger than 6".


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I just contacted the county and for $30 I can cut a tree. He said there are no loggers cutting ash right now and unless they bought the slash too they couldn't sell a top. They could sell a log.

I think I'll have to find a 4" or take a look at the trees on my property. I don't have many ash and I think they are all very small.


----------

